# The Official 73rd Golden Globes Awards Discussion Thread



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Tonight, 8PM on NBC. Hosted By Ricky Gervais.

Nominations:
Article, be warned, spoilers about the ending.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Hoping Mr. Robot wins something.
Lol at Mccarthy being nominated.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks, I've forgotten it was today.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

My body isn't ready now, but should be in 3 mins.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm glad Ricky is allowed to drink a beer up there.  This is an awards show.  It should be casual as fuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Ricky is already a vast improvement over Tiny/Amy...

I didn't cringe once yet!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Kate Winslet for best supporting?  Boring.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2016)

>they seriously listed the martian under comedy

wow


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I loved Steve Jobs, and Kate in it, but fuck that shit Alicia Vikander should have won it. Still, not the oscars who cares.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2016)

>no best tv drama nomination for fargo
>but there's noms for game of thrones and outlander

dropped


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

The Affair is one my too watch list.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> >no best tv drama nomination for fargo
> >but there's noms for game of thrones and outlander
> 
> dropped



Oh i remember, its under miniseries, not main series I guess it makes sense because its an anthology, not an on-going series


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> >they seriously listed the martian under comedy
> 
> wow



"In your face, Neil Armstrong!"

Sorry,I had to


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> I think it didn't qualify or something. Only reason i can think off.



it's still amazing that they gave one of the spots to bronn and jaime's wacky dorne adventures in search of bad pussy

but okay


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

Glad to see The Affair getting it's due props.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm going to have to science the shit out of this.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Lucaniel:I edited my post, Fargo is there, under miniseries. I knew Christen Dunst got nominated, so it had to qualify. I guess anthologies don't get main series love, probably the same thing happened with True Detective Season 1 and Top of The Lake

Also, you got to be kidding me, that's not the GOT ep they nominated right? Literally the worst episode in the entire series.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> The Affair is one my too watch list.



Do it.  The thread is too quiet for such a great drama.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> it's still amazing that they gave one of the spots to bronn and jaime's wacky dorne adventures in search of bad pussy
> 
> but okay



Is it really all that unexpected?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Is it really all that unexpected?





i...want to believe in a world that's better than that

but yeah most of these people probably didn't even watch it and just let the show coast in on reputation


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Do it.  The thread is too quiet for such a great drama.



I will soon. After i'm done watching movies this year i'll get back to TV, and the Affair is right up there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Crazy Ex Girlfriend?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

Holy shit bitch, take a breath!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

never heard of it. Don't really watch TV comedy.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

All that Transparent hype, 0 for 2 now. 

also, 1 hbo show the rest were all streaming services show for best tv comedy. That's insane how different the TV landscape is today that it was even 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Terrence Howard is still my favorite Rhodey.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

Why is Rooney Mara so homely compared to her sister?

Just found out about Carol and The Price of Salt on NPR a few days ago.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Get your eyes checked Mider.  I know your taste isn't _that_ bad.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I liked Carol a lot. Don't think it makes my top 10 though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Why is Rooney Mara so homely compared to her sister?
> .



"sister? wait..what?"

*googles*


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> "sister? wait..what?"
> 
> *googles*



Kata Mara. I didn't know they were sisters either until like, 2 weeks ago. Also, fun fact, "Rooney" isn't her first name.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> I liked Carol a lot. Don't think it makes my top 10 though.


I wanted to love it.  But it was only okay.  Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

^No pun intended.

About the Maras: Those girls are NFL royalty who just happen to be actresses.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Ben has been hella faithful to Matt Damon!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Also, I just realized Jane Fonda got nominated for youth. She had literally one scene in that movie. I'm not kidding you, it was one scene.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Flesh and Bone is underrated.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Fargo doesn't win best miniseries. LMAO what a joke. This Wolf Hall better be amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Meh.  Wolf Hall is for fucking nerds.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Kata Mara. I didn't know they were sisters either until like, 2 weeks ago. Also, fun fact, "Rooney" isn't her first name.



There's like..no resemblance..

But yes Kate looks a lot better than her sister.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

That's because Fargo is boring as hell.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Mark Rylance and Damien Lewis? Hmm, I'll bite.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Amber Heard is beautiful.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Mider T said:


> That's because Fargo is boring as hell.



Lol, no is not. Did you not watch season 2. There was literally a mafia war.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

What happens if the award winner goes on and on despite the music?

Do they call security?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Never heard of this show me a hero, but not going to complain when Oscar Issac wins stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Oscar Issac is starting to become huge.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Oscar Issac is starting to become huge.



It's well deserved


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

He's in everything. I haven't seen anything he's in that i didn't like. Still have to watch Inside Llewyn Davis.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

What are they saying that they keep bleeping stuff out?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

^Lol i thought it was my HD acting up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Mider T said:


> What are they saying that they keep bleeping stuff out?



They were going way off script.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, the whole Jonah Hill Channing Tatum skit was bleeped out.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I liked Spy. Jason Statham was the best in that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Rose Byrne was the best thing about Spy.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

She was great too.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Lady Gaga is actually nominated for something. lmao


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Ben Mendelsohn does not win for Bloodline. Increible...

Christian Slater wasn't even that good in Mr.Robot. In fact, the only one in that show worth talking about is Rami Malek.

Seriously, the foreign press sucks. Its ok when a show that i never seen wins it over something like Fargo, at least i can pretend that other show is amazing. I actually watched Mr.Robot, and in no way shape or form was Slater on the same stratosphere as Mendelsohn.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm not surprised.  Mr. Robot seems like it was the most popular show from 2015.  I expect it to win a few awards.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Good to see Mr. Robot getting recognition, still waiting on Season 2 with heavy anticipation.

P.S. hot wife


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Lily James is going to kill it in Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

I knew Hateful Eight would win


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

The Hateful Eight!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Hateful 8 wins best score. That's probably it unless they give it screenplay too. Can't think of anything else it could possibly win.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Tarantino is drunk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Tarantino is such a weirdo, I love it.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Tarantino <3


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Jon Hamm better win!!!!!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!! FUCK YEAH. 

Mad Men is my GOAT TV series.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

I still need to watch Mad Men.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I've seen the entirety of Mad Men 4 times. 7 seasons, 80 something episodes. 4 times. Never watched another series more than twice before.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Man, this stream is fucking terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Hateful 8 wins best score. That's probably it unless they give it screenplay too. Can't think of anything else it could possibly win.


Jennifer Jason Leigh had a good shot against Kate Winslet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Jennifer Lawrence looks great tonight.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Jennifer Jason Leigh had a good shot against Kate Winslet.



nope. Not even close. It was Vikander or Winslet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Bale should have won.  But I am okay with Damon.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Matt Damon wins Best Actor in a Comedy.

>For the Martian

That's funny.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> nope. Not even close. It was Vikander or Winslet.


I think Vikander was the best.  But I knew she had no hope of winning it.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bale should have won.  But I am okay with Damon.



Me too, besides The Martian not being a comedy and all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Martian winning an award for comedy is ironically hilarious.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think Vikander was the best.  But I knew she had no hope of winning it.



I'm pretty sure she was the frontrunner according to betting sites.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Me too, besides The Martian not being a comedy and all.



Then again, I don't think the Big Short is either.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

I never seen The Martian. Didn't get a comedy vibe from the trailers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

welp, time to watch last season's House of Cards


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Atlas said:


> I never seen The Martian. Didn't get a comedy vibe from the trailers.



it's not. They just wanted to nominate it for something, and it didn't cut it with the 5 movies they nominated for best picture.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

inside out wins. Good choice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

The Big Short was really funny, still not a comedy though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Stallone doesn't deserve it.  He really was awful in the movie as far as I am concerned.  Sympathy vote.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Stallone wins for the most overrated movie of the year. Seriously weak supporting actor crowd this year tho...I mean,the best one there was Mark Rylance and he was in Bridge of Spies for like 3 scenes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Never thought sly would ever win anything again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Stallone wins for the most overrated movie of the year.



                 .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow.  Big upset!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Foreign Press loves sorkin. Steve Jobs was great tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Knew Steve Jobs would win as well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Steve Jobs seriously had a zero percent change of winning the best screenplay.  And it was definitely the luckiest to snag a nomination.

I'm stunned.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

The Super Girl actress is looking rough.  What happened?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Why? If it was going to win anything, it was screenplay. Sorkin is a FP sweetheart, did you miss all those awards for Newsroom?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

So they just muted this dude's entire speech. Good job there NBC.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm i the only one getting no sound?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

The Foreign Press have a terrible corrupt reputation.  I expect them to see what is happening to FiFA and to get their shit together.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Can someone confirm if theres's sound?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Steve Jobs seriously had a zero percent change of winning the best screenplay.  And it was definitely the luckiest to snag a nomination.
> 
> I'm stunned.



well since it was nominated and won, I feel like your math is a little off there..



KidTony said:


> Why? If it was going to win anything, it was screenplay. Sorkin is a FP sweetheart, did you miss all those awards for Newsroom?



Gut feeling


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Can someone confirm if theres's sound?



I can't tell because the stream keeps fucking up, but I heard something.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

haven't seen it yet, but from all the hype i bet Son of Saul wins.

edit: called it!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

oh look, is the two most unfunny people who make movies on the screen together.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin Hart needs to stop being in movies.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

LMAO. Lady Gaga wins for that trash American Horror Story. Jesus, Fargo getting shut out. FP's a joke.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

>Lady Gaga winning anything


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm speechless too bitch. What a joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't know if Gaga is any good in it or not.  But the first episode was terrible, so I dropped the show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Lady Gaga is more two faced than Fergie.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

They love giving all the big music stars awards so it raises their profile. Que: Sam Smith winning for what its universally accepted as a mediocre bond song.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow, My money was on "See You Again", given it's impact alone.

Spectre's song sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

I think Fury Road is going to win.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Mel Gibson on TV. What year is this 2004?


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Olivia Wilde is so


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

So they gave it to Mr.Robot. Literary the most average series up there. Seriously, so much hype for such an "OK" show.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

NBC crapped out for some reason on my TV, both digital and HD versions Now i got to watch the shitty youtube stream. Probably going to call it a night, i can't watch this low quality crap. 360P and still stuttering.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Olivia Wilde is so


Yeah.  When does Vinyl come out?  I'm in.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, My money was on "See You Again", given it's impact alone.
> 
> Spectre's song sucked.



I like that the song gets really emotional and Vesper Lynd is shown being dragged into the water.  That really tugs on the heartstrings.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

>Tom Hanks giving a Denzel impersonation


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

tom hanks looks 757 years old


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

I had the same thought.  Hanks looks like he could die at any moment.  Looks old as dirt.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

He didn't look that old in Bridge of Spies. Must be the Spielberg magic.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

why does an "outdated flash player" popup keeps appearing on the OFFICIAL golden globes stream on youtube. lmao


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

aaaaaaaaaaand the stream died. What a nightmare. I'll check out who won tomorrow morning i guess.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, youtube stream is fucking pathetic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

How To Be Single looks fun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> How To Be Single looks fun.



       .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Disappointed in that selection.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

so Inaritu wins again.

Actually: Birdman didn't win the globe for best director.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Not surprising


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't hate it honestly. It's not going to win best picture, and if its going win something it was actor or director. Cinematography too, but i'm talking about big awards.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not surprising


Which?  Director or TV Best Actress?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Director


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

I didn't see anyone predicting his victory.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Finally the Golden Globes got one right.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Jlaw wins for joy. Not _technically_ a comedy (although more so than the martian), she deserved it. The movie was deeply flawed, but her performance was still excellent.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

She was also kind of lucky to be in the weak comedy category.  But her performance carried a mediocre film.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I haven't seen Grandma, but i heard lily tomlin was excellent too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

* raped by a bear


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

my beard looks like Jim Carrey's beard.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Lots of courtesy laughter for Jim Carey.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

The Martian is so fucking funny!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

All these comedy awards for the martian..

What does that say about the _actual_ comedy noms?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

The Martian Wins for Best Comedy. Again, this is hilarious.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Ohhhhh, now I get it, Jim!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

"screw you"

Ayyyy


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

I still haven't seen Room.  I heard though that she is awesome in the movie.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow, they actually got it right!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Will Smith got nominated?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice win Leo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Is this an upset?  I don't really expect Leo to win the Oscar this year.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo wins it. Well deserved.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is this an upset?  I don't really expect Leo to win the Oscar this year.



Not at all, he was the frontrunner.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

The Foreign Press though seems to like The Revenant more than most of the other groups and agencies out there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Stop Leo.  The music is playing.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Will Smith got nominated?



That is a surprise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

So happy to see the Revenant cleaning house

Now Leo just need to win an Oscar..since the Globe is obviously a joke award at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Kid Tony keeps saying that these results are not a surprise.  Is Revenant a strong contender for best picture and no one told me?  I'm honestly really surprised.  It isn't winning these awards in other competitions.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2016)

The Revenant is on a roll.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

They may as well stand in the front row.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Kid Tony keeps saying that these results are not a surprise.  Is Revenant a strong contender for best picture and no one told me?  I'm honestly really surprised.  It isn't winning these awards in other competitions.



huge upset for best picture, not for director/actor. It's not going to win the oscar, but leo could win best actor, and inaritu has a shot at best director.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

What an awkward show that was.

Martian taking  home comedy awards is the highlight.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, this was all over the place. GG have never been a good predictor of the oscars, and i expect that trend to definitely continue.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2016)

>gaga winning over Dunst

what the shit


----------

